# (H) Custom Hordes Warpwolves / Mordheim 'Beastmen'. (W) $$$, Tau, AoS



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

WTS (US Based)

I'm looking to sell off a custom made 'fantasy warband'. This was going to be used for a Counts-As Beastman Warband in Mordheim, but you could use these as fantasy units, as WarmaHordes, whatever.

You're getting:

6 Chaos Hounds / Wolves

5 Bestigor/Wolfman/Worgen (whatever you want to call them with two handed axes. 2 of them are wearing Buckers/shields. These guys are about the size of a bulky space marine or Terminator. Those are Terminator-sized bases.

1 'Alpha'. This guy's pewter, so he's heavy. Modified to carry a hand axe in each hand.

1 'Minotaur'. Warpwolf Warbeast from Hordes. Good as a Mordheim Minoaur, or a furry dreadnought, whatever.

1 'Lupigor'. This is a kitbash; it's the top half of the Alpha (so pewter) melded to a Space Wolves Thunder Wolf mount. Carrying a two-handed axe.

I have no idea what the shipping will be for this, because there is some weight in the pewter models. I'll calculate it based on location, but probably will be about $10. More if you want it international.

Asking $75 + shipping for the lot, but also willing to negotiate. Also willing to do some trading for some of the new AoS Eternals, and assorted Tau/Eldar NoS.


----------

